# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  1/48 Su-33

## Драган

Привет, мои друзья.
Я строю Су-33 1/48 и хочу поставить его на палубу авианосца. Но для этого дисплея мне нужно немного подробнее рассмотреть конкретные детали. Если у кого-то есть какие-то фотографии, я был бы ему очень рад, если бы он поделился этим со мной, для моего проекта.


Спасибо.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Тут немного видно натяжитель :

А тут карабин:

А вообще, посмотри видео "Военная приемка" про Адмирал Кузнецов, там вроде подробно такие дела снимали

----------


## Драган

Спасибо, мой друг. Теперь еще один вопрос, где я могу посмотреть фотографии палубы авианосца "Адмирал Кузнецов" и посмотреть, сколько в полу палубы отверстий для цепей, вокруг одного самолета и схемы его крепления.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Драган, отверстий на каждом ТП много, т.к. предусмотренно крепление нескольких типов ЛА да о еще и с разным расположением. Фото палубы можно посмотреть тут:
Авианосец «Адмирал Флота Советского Союза Кузнецов» | www.korabli.eu
Тут:
Фото*
Да и крепят по-разному, иногда переднюю стойку аж на 4 точки, чаще на 2, а иногда встречал, что и вообще не крепят. 
Хвост иногда крепят, иногда нет.

----------


## Драган

Спасибо, мой друг.

----------


## Red307

> Драган, отверстий на каждом ТП много, т.к. предусмотренно крепление нескольких типов ЛА да о еще и с разным расположением. Фото палубы можно посмотреть тут:
> Авианосец «Адмирал Флота Советского Союза Кузнецов» | www.korabli.eu
> Тут:
> Фото*
> Да и крепят по-разному, иногда переднюю стойку аж на 4 точки, чаще на 2, а иногда встречал, что и вообще не крепят. 
> Хвост иногда крепят, иногда нет.


На флоте не "крепят". Там "найтуют"))

----------


## Драган

Мои братья, я и мой друг сделали эти колесные колодки для моего Су-33 на 3d принтере. Спасибо еще раз.

----------

